# What spares do you carry?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Prompted by Barryd's predicament with his water pump I was trying to think of a way that I could say that we always carry a spare without sounding too nah nah de nah nah. Then I looked and there were several posts suggesting carrying one as a spare so thought better than to add to his misery.

My decision was made when mine failed (luckily at home) and in researching where I could get a new one came on recommendations that a spare be carried. Since then I have added a gas regulator to the spares list when I go "over there". But that's it. 

I suspect that there might be other advisable items to carry. What do you take just in case ......

Dick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Gas regulator, water pump, assorted cable ties, crimp connectors and the like. Plus tools, but mainly for the engine(s) we show, we rarely get into stripdowns while away.

Nearly always someone else that needs them though   

We carry a fuel pump and water pump for the Discovery as well....

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Absolutely Peter. It nearly always for someone else....................... like Barry.!!!.. :roll: 

Personally I do carry a spare water pump, mirror, lamps and fuses, HD cable and extra long jump leads, about 30 tap adaptors and 250m. of extension cable.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just remembered that we also carry a fuel filter for the MB 616 after going effectively into limp mode in the alps 12 months ago when one chocked on us.

Dick


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I always carry two corkscrews!


Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

unprepared for anything other than light bulbs etc. After the problem with the microswitch on the kitchen tap I thought about getting a spare, but haven't got round to it yet :roll:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Where does it end  

You could end up virtually carrying a spare motorhome around with you.I can see the logic in carrying items that have a poor reliability reputation such as a water pump or gas regulator,but if anything fails then I source a local repairer and hope for the best.

There is always mhf's resident experts to ask as Barry has done and they usually come up with a solution. :wink:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We have a spare shureflo pump, so hope our next motorhome has one, or we will have a spare. Spare water filters too having had a problem when home.... Some tools and good old duck tape

Carol

All we need is a motorhome


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

4 cans of lager, bottle of white wine a pack of digestive buscuits, for everything else there's Mastercard!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I seem to have learned the hard way.

Fan belt went on one trip in the UK. AA couldnt get one on a Friday night. Result. Relay home! Spare now carried.

Scooter Drive belt snapped 2009 in France. Depsite it being a Peugeot bike none of the 7 dealers we went to could get one in less than 2 weeks. Result. Shipped in from UK and spare now carried

Today, water pump. No spare! Bugger.

The next day or two will tell if thats going to be a repeat of the scooter drive belt so this is the thing. Carry stuff you cant easily get. If pumps are wildy available its not a problem.

What I have learned is that when stuff breaks you usually find a way to carry on. Ok so we have no shower but there is a perfectly good river just 3ft from the van!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I had the same problem as Barry a couple of years ago in France so i carry a spare pump,also fuses and a small tool kit.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Credit/debit card, Britannia Rescue card, set of tools, cable ties, gaffer tape, windscreen cleaner and cloths. The only real spares I carry are external bulbs and spare wheel.

If I was going abroad, I'd comply with national laws. I doubt I would carry many spares though as I have a German van.

If I thought something was going to break, I might take a spare for that.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

knickers!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Never go anywhere without 2 items.

A wing and a prayer. :wink:


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Absolutely Peter. It nearly always for someone else....................... like Barry.!!!.. :roll:
> 
> Personally I do carry a spare water pump, mirror, lamps and fuses, HD cable and extra long jump leads, about 30 tap adaptors and 250m. of extension cable.
> 
> Ray.


Same here but I've added a spare cassette cap as one committed sudden death by jumping down the loo hole last year.
Keith


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Really it is 'showstoppers' that you have to cater for, as most other small things you can get round in some way.

Gas regulator as that stops almost everything, water pump as no water for showers, tea, cooking etc.

We've got a spare water filter cartridge and things like fuses and insulating tape, but half the stuff we carry I can't remember now!

Our last two shows are in the UK, both within 100 miles of home, so within reach of our two sons if anything serious fails.

It's like insurance, if you've got it you never use it.

Peter


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

How far do you go though ?? im packing slowly for my 6 month tour, I have a spare gas regulator, gonna get some fuses, and make a small tool kit , I feel ive got enough already with just carrying what I deem as essentials, garage is looking cluttered already and I havnt finished yet !!!if it goes wrong fix on way, I cant predict what will happen or what will be a life saver, zip ties, lubricante and van cleaning stuff list goes on and on.......


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

peaky said:


> How far do you go though ??


It depends on how much you can do yourself, what supplies/parts are available en-route, and how much of a PITA it would be if your holiday was curtailed.

We carry two spare wheels for the trailer (it's a 6-wheeler) two jacks and a spare wheelbrace. Have yet to use any of them, but at least we can get ourselves out of trouble.

Our vans do thousands of miles a year without a puncture, the guy across the road from the factory who is retired with a 2012 Ford Fiesta got one going to the shops the other day. He hardly moves the car week in week out, yet we go all over the country.

You can't cover everything, just think of anything that would screw the holiday if you couldn't repair/replace it.

Peter


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Releasable cable ties and a wire coat hanger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The only real show stoppers though IMO are the wheels and engine.

As long as the thing will move then everything else can be worked around. 

Got a pump today no bother in Albi. all working again now so Pumps are easy to come by and you could carry your spare for 15 years which is how old I reckon the one that came out was!

We had a great time this morning showering with Pans and Kettles!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Tape,self amalgamating tape,fuses,wire,bulbs and basic hand tools,bottle jack and spare wheel.
Whatever you carry as spares will not help you as the only spare you haven't got is the one that will fail.


----------

